# Halloween & Fall Candles { 2 0 2 0 }



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

You will be relieved to know that YC will not be discontinuing Witches' Brew, per my conversation with a YC store manager.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Demented Diva said:


> I know this has been leaked for a while now but didn't see an update posted....
> YC's new scent for 2020, PUMPKIN PATCH
> Sources:
> 
> ...


I hope it smells as cute as it looks. Thanks for the post.....and thanks for starting our new 2020 Candle thread.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Demented Diva said:


> You will be relieved to know that YC will not be discontinuing Witches' Brew, per my conversation with a YC store manager.


I am glad to hear that. I still have 4 jars I bought last season. Thanks for the info.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh my goodness KEEP THE LEAKS COMING!!! ? I usually reserve all my candles for B&BW, but I do buy one YC a year... This may be the one, haha


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

YESSS I love pumpkin patch themed anything. I am excited.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You can now recycle your Yankee Candle jars (& other things) through Terracycle:








Newell Brands Home Fragrance Free Recycling Program


TerraCycle® and Newell Brands have partnered to create a free national recycling program. Send in your Yankee Candle®, WoodWick® and Chesapeake Bay Candle® waste, and we’ll recycle it.




www.terracycle.com





They're a free recycling info & reward site, they do all sorts of stuff, toys, razors, those teeny little kid toys called LOLSurprise that have a crap ton of packaging with them, snack bags, just a ton of stuff. 

You sign up, it's free, you pick what you want recycled & they'll send you the packaging to send it back or the mailing/UPS labels to send things back. That's how the Yankee Candle thing works, you get a UPS label.


*What you can recycle*
All Newell Brands’ home fragrance products from Yankee Candle®, WoodWick®, and Chesapeake Bay Candle®, including: candles, wax melts and melt cups, diffusers and refills, plug-ins and refills, room sprays, fragrance beads, and auto air fresheners and refills.









NOTE: This program only accepts room sprays 1.5 ounces and under. Please do not send in paper or cardboard product packaging that can be recycled curbside.

*Can I only collect Newell Brands’ home fragrance products and packaging?*
We’re excited you want to recycle all of Newell Brands’ products. However, this program is specifically for recycling home fragrance products and packaging from Yankee Candle®, WoodWick®, and Chesapeake Bay Candle®.

*Does my shipment have to weigh a certain amount before I can send it in?*
No, your shipment can be any weight. However, to prevent breakage of potentially fragile items, we recommend you pack your shipment tightly. Your shipment may also be any weight to earn the TerraCycle point donation for this program.

*Do I need to clean the home fragrance products before I send them in?*
No, you do not need to clean the products or packaging before sending them in to TerraCycle. UPS will not accept dripping packages, so make sure your items are dry prior to shipping.

*How many TerraCycle points will I be awarded?*
Each item you send in will earn you about 5 TerraCycle points. Home fragrance products and packaging will be counted based on an average unit weight of 0.05 pounds each.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

This sounds wonderful, especially for people who live in communities without a recycling program.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

It's that time of year that I begin to take candle inventory and start looking for new candles. 

Recently, a friend shared the Charlie James Co. with me. She carries McCall's Candles as well as some I've not been introduced to. Right now she has free shipping and 30% off sitewide. 

There are some fall (and Christmas) candles floating around on her site.

Anyone heard of or experienced Old Soul Artisan candles:

*Book of Spells - Ancient Book & Secret Spells* - This fragrance is inspired by the enchantment of a secret book of spells, the one that you dream of stumbling upon one day in a neglected basement of an old library. 

*Poison Apple *- Fragrance notes: Fresh juicy apples + Sweet spun sugar. This fragrance is inspired by the infamous poison apple in the fairytale "Snow White" by the Grimm Brothers. 

*Sleepy Hollow *- Fragrance notes: pumpkin, cinnamon, molasses. This fragrance is inspired by the short story 'The Legend of Sleepy Hollow' by Washington Irving. 

*Voodoo *- Fragrance notes: coffee, sugar cane, magic. Inspired by Louisiana Voodoo, this fragrance will leave you swaying to the seductive rhythm of a Voodoo ritual drum. 

*Witches Brew *- Fragrance notes: patchouli, violet, clove. This fragrance is inspired by witches of yore and their magical concoctions.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Demented Diva said:


> It's that time of year that I begin to take candle inventory and start looking for new candles.
> 
> Recently, a friend shared the Charlie James Co. with me. She carries McCall's Candles as well as some I've not been introduced to. Right now she has free shipping and 30% off sitewide.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have lots of experience with Old Soul Artesian candles. I am a huge fan! I don't have Poison Apple but have all the others you mentioned. The candles burn clean and they last a long time. I highly recommend them. My year round favorite is Kraken but Annabel Lee comes in a close second. I adore Sleepy Hollow but usually just light it in the fall. Voodoo and Withes Brew are also must-haves. I haven't found a scent I don't like from Old Soul.

Lunar Light Co. is another wonderful artesian candle company that I am head-over-heels for. They are the best, bar none. Their soy candles are high quality, unique, leave a fantastic scent in the room, and are responsibly made. They also last much longer than average candles so they are a great value. I just got Mummy's Tomb and The Crow. Lunar Light also has a room spray called Horrorsope which is amazing. It is the perfect Halloween scent. The labels on their candles are so cool, I love displaying them. Lunar Light is a small company with first class customer service. I can't recommend them highly enough. Be forewarned that their candles are extremely addictive. When you try one you will end up going back for more, a LOT more, LOL! Every year they sell out of various scents; just be patient and keep checking back with them. Their candles are made in small batches but they do restock as quickly as possible.

These small candle companies offer us so much in the way of unique speciality scents which add so much to the dark foreboding or nostalgic Halloween atmosphere that we on this forum highly appreciate. With all that is happening right now in our world I love to light a candle in the evening and just chill or work on a Halloween project. I want to support these small businesses because what they have to offer is of such value to those of us who are Halloween fans.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@X-Pired - I have been ordering from Dark Candles for the last few months. I really like their tealights and votives. Upon your suggestion, I just looked at the Lunar Light Co. website. Their candles look amazing and the scent notes very inviting. I will be placing an order tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Scary Carrie, you won't regret ordering from Lunar Light. All of their candles are crazy good. I am going to place another order soon. I love that I can get spooky, dark scents throughout the year and do not have to wait for a seasonal supply. How sweet is that? 🖤🖤🖤

I haven't tried Dark Candles but will check them out.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@X-Pired - I feel the same about Dark Candles. I can order all year long, not just at Halloween time. Check them out. I already have 3 Lunar Light Co. candles in my cart, and I am thinking of adding a 4th. Love their labels. Cannot wait to receive them. I'll let you know what I think once I've burned them........if I burn them.  I've been know to "Collect" candles. Thanks again.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@X-Pired - Just ordered from Lunar Light Co......The Crow, The Craft and the Witch. Cannot wait to receive them. Thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Just received an e-mail from Lunar Light Co. stating that my order has shipped. Wow - that was quick. Impressive.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Just received an e-mail from Lunar Light Co. stating that my order has shipped. Wow - that was quick. Impressive.


I love how quickly Lunar Light ships ScareyCarrie. Please keep us updated when your order arrives and let us know what you think.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

X-Pired - I received my order yesterday. Wow!! Less than a week. They also sent me a couple little goodies with my order. On cold they smell so good. I'll keep you updated on the scents once I burn them. Thanks again for the recommendation.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

ScareyCarrie said:


> X-Pired - I received my order yesterday. Wow!! Less than a week. They also sent me a couple little goodies with my order. On cold they smell so good. I'll keep you updated on the scents once I burn them. Thanks again for the recommendation.


Thanks for the update. Isn't it nice when a company includes a freebie, even if just a tea light or something? Like you, I don't always burn my all of my candles but save a few to use as just part of my decor. I'm a collector as much as a connoisseur. 🖤😊. Yes, if/when you light your new additions from Lunar Light please let me know what you think. They are soy and very clean burning. I'm not sure of their burn time in hours but they last a really long time compared to much larger, mass-produced candles. I want to place another order but am waiting for them to restock.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

How did I miss this post 2 months ago? I look forward to it every year. I am SO happy to hear our beloved Witches Brew will be offered again, although I don't know if I can justify a purchase of any more (but I know I will anyway). Thanks for posting about it!

Right before the holidays last year we bought a new coffee table that has hidden storage in it. It dawned on me that I could store all my candles in it that had previously been stored in clear boxes (by holiday) in a linen closet. It was always a pain to have get to what I needed and I couldn't readily see what I had. So, when my husband left the house for a bit I stealthily unloaded the boxes and put them in the coffee table (I just didn't want to hear his commentary LOL). Here is the stash:


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Famous Pumpkin - Pretty sneaky storing your Witches Brew right under your husband's nose. 👃 I'll bet the area around your coffee table smells wonderful. From the pictures you posted, it looks like a majority of your candles are WB, including some older versions. Nice job. I also said to myself that this year I will not purchase any more WB candles, as I have about 4 large jars on hand. I know I will buy more....cannot help myself.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

@ScareyCarrie, Hi! Yes, when I lifted the lid it smelled soooooo good. I have WB candles from many years past including the Homegoods version they called Purr-chouli. I should probably take the time to use them in order from oldest to newest, but who knows! LOL


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Famous Pumpkin - Hello. Hope all is well with you. I remember getting the Purr-chouli many years ago. I wish I would have saved one for "collecting" purposes. It brought back memories to see yours. Thank you. I find myself ordering many candles, especially around Halloween time, and saving them because I love the labels. Just wish I had more room so that I could order more.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey all! Yankee put up Forbidden apple and candy corn up for those that are looking for it.





Forbidden Apple™ Tea Light Candles - Yankee Candle


About This Fragrance



www.yankeecandle.com









Candy Corn Tarts® Wax Melts - Yankee Candle


About This Fragrance



www.yankeecandle.com


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Candy corn!!! 😁


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

HighPriestessIce said:


> Hey all! Yankee put up Forbidden apple and candy corn up for those that are looking for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good find and thanks for sharing!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Demented Diva said:


> Good find and thanks for sharing!


Thanks for the information. I actually purchased several boxes of the forbidden apple tealights when they had their last SAS, for much less then the $10 they are charging now. Just yesterday I opened a box of the FA tealights to smell them, and, sadly, there is little to no smell.  I might check out the Candy Corn votives though. Thanks again.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I am really not a fan of the Candle Enthusiast. His videos are wayyyyyyy too long and he is too theatrical for my taste. Others may enjoy it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

You can also check out a website called candlewarehouse for a look at the upcoming Fall 2020 Yankee Candles. They also have a list of Yankee's Christmas line as well.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> You can also check out a website called candlewarehouse for a look at the upcoming Fall 2020 Yankee Candles. They also have a list of Yankee's Christmas line as well.


Hi! Is it this one: Yankee Candle Ireland and Europe - Yankee Candle | Woodwick | Ashleigh Burwood | Ireland 
or this one: https://thecandlewarehouse.co.uk/

Thanks!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Hi! Is it this one: Yankee Candle Ireland and Europe - Yankee Candle | Woodwick | Ashleigh Burwood | Ireland
> or this one: https://thecandlewarehouse.co.uk/
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, the first one.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Try this: Yankee Candle Autumn 2020 preview - Yankee Candle | Woodwick | Ashleigh Burwood | Ireland. Oops, you had it right the first time. Sorry.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I did that right before you posted and it is this one:  Yankee Candle Ireland and Europe - Yankee Candle | Woodwick | Ashleigh Burwood | Ireland

Did you notice what I did? No mention of Witches Brew????


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh my, you are right. No Witches Brew listed. 😕 I cannot believe they are bringing back Haunted Hayride. In my opinion, that was awful, as was Trick or Treat. Wonder how the new Pumpkin Patch will smell.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I would be really shocked if they do not bring back Witches Brew. That has been their Halloween "staple" candle. I am glad that I stocked up last season, although, I planned on picking up a couple more this year. I wonder if I'll be able to do that now.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I would be really shocked if they do not bring back Witches Brew. That has been their Halloween "staple" candle. I am glad that I stocked up last season, although, I planned on picking up a couple more this year. I wonder if I'll be able to do that now.


I am sure you are right. They wouldn't DARE do that to us after everything we have been through this year! Right???


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I am sure you are right. They wouldn't DARE do that to us after everything we have been through this year! Right???


Right????


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Yes, the Candle Enthusiast is too long-winded for me, but, I also have the attention span of a 2-year-old. I fast-forward to get to the good stuff.

I somewhat base the US release on the UK release since both US and UK release candles that are exclusive to the US or UK. For instance, the Candle Warehouse, Andy's Yankees, Wax Addicts, and the Yankee Candle UK site are only reporting the release of 4 new fall candles where the US is reporting 6. 

With that being said, I hope YC US is not releasing TOT and HH again this year. Wonder what those sales were like last year and if they have a ton of stock leftover.
Still hoping they brink back Haunted Hollow.
I'm fairly certain that they will release Witches Brew. Per management of my local store, it outsells some of their year-round fragrances.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Demented Diva said:


> Yes, the Candle Enthusiast is too long-winded for me, but, I also have the attention span of a 2-year-old. I fast-forward to get to the good stuff.
> 
> I somewhat base the US release on the UK release since both US and UK release candles that are exclusive to the US or UK. For instance, the Candle Warehouse, Andy's Yankees, Wax Addicts, and the Yankee Candle UK site are only reporting the release of 4 new fall candles where the US is reporting 6.
> 
> ...


I really do love Haunted Hollow. I was fortunate enough to pick up a couple of the pillars on Ebay at a very reasonable price. TOT and HH were horrible. I am surprised they do not offer them under their "Sale" category on the Yankee website. I would be very surprised if they offered TOT and HH this year. Guess time will tell.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi all, happy to see 2020 candle discussion going. I missed out on Witches Brew tarts, they are currently sold out, same with candy corn. Pumpkin patch has my interest, I can do without TOT and Haunted Hayride. This year I am determined to get Kringle and Witch City Wicks !!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Tinaspaintedlady said:


> Hi all, happy to see 2020 candle discussion going. I missed out on Witches Brew tarts, they are currently sold out, same with candy corn. Pumpkin patch has my interest, I can do without TOT and Haunted Hayride. This year I am determined to get Kringle and Witch City Wicks !!!


I was fortunate to acquire a few of the Halloween offerings from both Witch City Wicks and Kringle last year. I ordered Witches Cauldron and Haunted House from Kringle, but, unfortunately, the Haunted House arrived broken due to poor packaging.  Since it was limited edition they were unable to replace it. I was able to salvage the candle which smells like clove. Still looking for another vessel to burn it in. If I order from them again this year I hope they do better with the packaging of such fragile items. Pumpkin Patch has my interest as well.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

FYI for those who use Yankee Candle’s Illuma-Lids. It has been my experience that candles have little to no throw when I use an Illuma-Lid. I noticed that I couldn’t smell candle fragrances when they were lit. Removing the Illuma-Lid solved the problem. Perhaps others have a difference experience but if you notice that your candles have no throw try removing the Illuma-Lid.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> FYI for those who use Yankee Candle’s Illuma-Lids. It has been my experience that candles have little to no throw when I use an Illuma-Lid. I noticed that I couldn’t smell candle fragrances when they were lit. Removing the Illuma-Lid solved the problem. Perhaps others have a difference experience but if you notice that your candles have no throw try removing the Illuma-Lid.


I will try burning my candles without an Illuma-Lid on them. Perhaps that is why when burning some Yankee candles I get little to no scent. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> FYI for those who use Yankee Candle’s Illuma-Lids. It has been my experience that candles have little to no throw when I use an Illuma-Lid. I noticed that I couldn’t smell candle fragrances when they were lit. Removing the Illuma-Lid solved the problem. Perhaps others have a difference experience but if you notice that your candles have no throw try removing the Illuma-Lid.


Interesting. I didn't notice this because I just starting using the Illuma Lids last fall. I will have to pay more attention this year.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Has anyone ever experienced receiving "melted" candles due to the heat? I was wondering if it is safe to order candles on-line during the Summer.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Interesting. I didn't notice this because I just starting using the Illuma Lids last fall. I will have to pay more attention this year.


i actually figured it out when I put the Illuma-Lid on an Old Soul candle (they fit perfectly by the way). With the Illuma-Lid on the candle, a candle which usually fills the room with scent, it had no throw. So I tried it without the Illuma-Lid and realized the issue wasn’t with the candle. I then tried burning a Yankee candle that I had complained about not having a throw. Burning it without the Illuma-Lid made a huge difference. 

@ScareyCarrie 

The temp has been in the high eighties here and I just received a candle order today. They arrived fine with no melting.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I only use the lid to get the candle to pool faster, especially on jars with shoulders - unless - I light a candle in a room that has a ceiling fan or in the winter since we don't have heat.

In design, the lid should only be used for quicker pooling then removed. Burning the candle for more than a couple of hours with the lid creates a thick pool that often pulls all of the oils out of that melting making it seem like the candle has lost its throw or scent altogether. 

@ScareyCarrie
Last year I purchased cases of candles during the heatwave and only had 2 candles with a little softening that caused some of the oils to get caught in the seal of the lids. I wouldn't purchase tapers in the summer - ordered some last month and they arrived tacky.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Demented Diva said:


> I only use the lid to get the candle to pool faster, especially on jars with shoulders - unless - I light a candle in a room that has a ceiling fan or in the winter since we don't have heat.
> 
> In design, the lid should only be used for quicker pooling then removed. Burning the candle for more than a couple of hours with the lid creates a thick pool that often pulls all of the oils out of that melting making it seem like the candle has lost its throw or scent altogether.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this information, it’s good to know. I had no clue. I’m not sure I want, or can remember, to remove a hot Illuma-Lid from a burning candle. I do know that I enjoy the scent more on a candle without one. For me, a big part of the appeal of a lit candle is the scent throw.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> i actually figured it out when I put the Illuma-Lid on an Old Soul candle (they fit perfectly by the way). With the Illuma-Lid on the candle, a candle which usually fills the room with scent, it had no throw. So I tried it without the Illuma-Lid and realized the issue wasn’t with the candle. I then tried burning a Yankee candle that I had complained about not having a throw. Burning it without the Illuma-Lid made a huge difference.
> 
> @ScareyCarrie
> 
> The temp has been in the high eighties here and I just received a candle order today. They arrived fine with no melting.


I will definitely try burning my Yankee candles without the Illuma-Lid. Sounds like you are on to something. I always thought to get an even burn you needed a lid on the jar. Perhaps not. Thanks for the information. 

I just received a small order that I placed with Yankee that includes a few votives, including Forbidden Apple and Candy Corn, as well as a couple of tealight holders that came with a box of tealights. All arrived unmelted as it has been hot here too. I have to say that Yankee did a wonderful job of wrapping everything that was fragile in bubble wrap (bought a couple of votive holders that are glass). Everything arrived undamaged and within a week of ordering. Also, they gave me free shipping.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Demented Diva said:


> I only use the lid to get the candle to pool faster, especially on jars with shoulders - unless - I light a candle in a room that has a ceiling fan or in the winter since we don't have heat.
> 
> In design, the lid should only be used for quicker pooling then removed. Burning the candle for more than a couple of hours with the lid creates a thick pool that often pulls all of the oils out of that melting making it seem like the candle has lost its throw or scent altogether.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I guess I really never knew the proper way to use the lid, and what it can do to a candle if left on too long. Really appreciate the information.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I bought a lot of Candy Corn wax melts from YC. I wonder why they don't bring that back for Halloween. It's a perfect scent for the season! I wasn't happy with either of the new ones last year.

I also hope YC will still be doing their semi-annual sale this year.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Happy to hear ToT is coming back. My biggest regret was not getting it last year. Although I do not regret getting Haunted Hayride.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Not a candle expert and seriously hesitate relating information for the fear of coming off as a "know it all". I receive most of my information from candle companies by asking questions about the problems I've experienced. And, yes, l have noticed the lids do trap the throw, especially heavily ornate ones. 

McCall's Candles caps are, by far, my favorite for starting a candle quickly.








Candle Starters (Vented Caps)


Candle Starters are our venting caps for our 16oz & 26oz size Classic Jar Candle. (Not needed for our Double Wick Classic). Though our jar candles burn evenly and liquefy into their own heavenly bliss, this offers little “jumpstart” on that process (which is especially nice if you do not have a...




mccallscandles.com





Lids never really helped me with uneven burning, especially if it was a large jar. Someone once suggested that hurricanes work best but not much of a hurricane person. Although unsightly, I wrap my candles in aluminum foil to fix that problem. I've heard of people using hair dryers too. 

I'm hoping that YC has a surprise for us this year and it's not the return of TOT and HH. That's great for those who enjoy them, but neither smelled like anything Halloween related to me.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

So many good posts here, everything up in the air with brick and mortar Yankee stores, if my local one opens- I’ll be sure to visit because I have a feeling, they will not be around too much longer especially when they are in Walmart’s, Kohl’s, online etc.... I will have to purchase candy corn and forbidden apple votives. Wonder if Yankee candy corn is as good as Goose Creek ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Tinaspaintedlady said:


> So many good posts here, everything up in the air with brick and mortar Yankee stores, if my local one opens- I’ll be sure to visit because I have a feeling, they will not be around too much longer especially when they are in Walmart’s, Kohl’s, online etc.... I will have to purchase candy corn and forbidden apple votives. Wonder if Yankee candy corn is as good as Goose Creek ?


In my opinion, I find the Goose Creek Candy Corn to be much better than Yankee's. The scent reminds me of the Brachs candy corn. I really like it, and the jar is adorable. I am wondering if Yankee will have their Annual Halloween Preview weekend this August. Quite frankly, I am not even sure if the store I go to for that every year is open. Although I was going to go to a different store this year anyway. Last year's Halloween weekend was really a let down for me. I had high hopes for the new Yankee Halloween candles, i.e., Trick or Treat and Haunted Hayride. I did not like either. Also, my favorite Witches Brew wasn't in any other form other than a large jar. I was hoping for votives, wax melts, tealights. The store wasn't even decorated for Halloween. So, all the way around, a disappointing Yankee Halloween preview. 

I believe what you are saying Tinaspaintedlady - Yankee brick and mortar stores may be a thing of the past. Especially since I can buy Yankee candles at my local Walgreens.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

When do they usually announce the Halloween Preview? Wouldn't it be pretty soon? I may drive down to Orange County of they have one and the store in Irvine is open. I have never really been that interested in attending (and no stores are within an hour of me) but I am so starved for ANYTHING fun and festive it would totally be worth the trip.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> When do they usually announce the Halloween Preview? Wouldn't it be pretty soon? I may drive down to Orange County of they have one and the store in Irvine is open. I have never really been that interested in attending (and no stores are within an hour of me) but I am so starved for ANYTHING fun and festive it would totally be worth the trip.


The Yankee Halloween Preview is usually the last Saturday in August. I have not heard any news yet about this years. If, and when I do, I will share it here.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Received my order from Crossroads Candles. I have seen this company for quite some time, but this is the first order I have placed with them. They recently had some great offers on their 1/2 pint and pint mason jar candles. I figured this would be a good time for me to try some the scents I might like. I picked up Lemon Cookie, Orange Clove, Grandpa's Pipe in the larger jars, and Gingerbread Cookie and Mama's Sweet Tea in the smaller ones. They all smell fantastic on cold, especially the Sweet Tea. Hope they smell equally as good while burning.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm afraid my local YC will close for good., while a dozen other YC stores have opened in my state, mine remains closed. Last I heard the fall preview has been rescheduled for sometime in July. I wonder if they are going to push back the Halloween preview. I hope not.

@ScareyCarrie You have to let me know about the orange and clove from Crossroads - I want to purchase the Sleepy Hollow labeled jar when they're back in stock. A couple of months ago I picked up Crackling Birch, Grandpa's Pie, and Woodland Cabin - I haven't given them a fair burning yet to decide whether I like them or not.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I picked up a few candles from Hobby Lobby and if you enjoy a good buttery candle this one is for you! The throw is amazing for my low ceiling home - covers the entire house. They're on sale this week 50% off. I picked up Book Ends, Kona Coffee, and Roasted Pumpkin.








Feelin Cozy Candle Tin | Hobby Lobby | 1780212


Get Feelin Cozy Candle Tin online or find other Candles products from HobbyLobby.com




www.hobbylobby.com


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Demented Diva said:


> I'm afraid my local YC will close for good., while a dozen other YC stores have opened in my state, mine remains closed. Last I heard the fall preview has been rescheduled for sometime in July. I wonder if they are going to push back the Halloween preview. I hope not.
> 
> @ScareyCarrie You have to let me know about the orange and clove from Crossroads - I want to purchase the Sleepy Hollow labeled jar when they're back in stock. A couple of months ago I picked up Crackling Birch, Grandpa's Pie, and Woodland Cabin - I haven't given them a fair burning yet to decide whether I like them or not.


I will definitely let you know how the Orange Clove burns/smells. I have seen the Sleepy Hollow labeled jar in the past. Always wanted it for my collection. If they offer it again, I, like you, will get one.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Demented Diva said:


> I picked up a few candles from Hobby Lobby and if you enjoy a good buttery candle this one is for you! The throw is amazing for my low ceiling home - covers the entire house. They're on sale this week 50% off. I picked up Book Ends, Kona Coffee, and Roasted Pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just clicked on the link for the Hobby Lobby candles. The candles look amazing and the scents appealing. Wish I had a HL near me. I suppose I can order off their website.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

My most recent order from Dark Candles. The rainbow one is called Lemon Love and it smells so good. The other in the ceramic 2 piece holder is called Strawberry Moon, named after the most recent full moon. They always throw in a few goodies like the wax melts seen in the picture. The votive seen is called Singapore Sling. The scent notes sounded like something I would like so I am looking forward to burning it. I love to support smaller candle companies, and their candles smell so good. They also have incense/tealights/votives/sachets, etc. If you have never bought from them I highly recommend you give them a try sometime. 

P.S. Did I mention that each of the candles only cost $9.99? So reasonable.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

I’m a fan of Dark Candles, will be buying from them again. At the moment I’m burning a Kringle candle and it has great throw BUT the wick is a complete mess, even with me trimming, also leaving wax along the sides. I am disappointed.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Tinaspaintedlady said:


> I’m a fan of Dark Candles, will be buying from them again. At the moment I’m burning a Kringle candle and it has great throw BUT the wick is a complete mess, even with me trimming, also leaving wax along the sides. I am disappointed.


I have never burnt a Kringle candle. Last Halloween I purchased 2 - Witches Cauldron and Haunted House (which arrived in a shattered jar). I did not want to burn the Witches Cauldron as I wanted it as a collectible. I was able to salvage the wax from Haunted House but have not really taken the time purchase a vessel to burn it in. I have to say, every time I walk in my living room I smell the clove from the HH candle. It smells really nice. I did purchase a set of their twisted christmas candles. There were six of them with really funny labels. I didn't burn any of them. I guess I will call those collectibles as well.  

I do like Dark Candles. Glad you do too.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Tonight, for the 1st time in months, I have the house to myself for a few continuous hours. I am beyond excited for it. What did I do? I made myself some dinner, poured myself and adult beverage, opened up my coffee table where I have my Withches Brew candles "hidden", popped the lid on one and took a long, deep whiff. OMG, I felt my anxiety just plummet and it made me smile. I may just take one into the bedroom and light it while I watch TV tonight. Made me sooo happy!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Tonight, for the 1st time in months, I have the house to myself for a few continuous hours. I am beyond excited for it. What did I do? I made myself some dinner, poured myself and adult beverage, opened up my coffee table where I have my Withches Brew candles "hidden", popped the lid on one and took a long, deep whiff. OMG, I felt my anxiety just plummet and it made me smile. I may just take one into the bedroom and light it while I watch TV tonight. Made me sooo happy!


Sounds like the perfect evening to me. I know what you are talking about with Witches Brew. One whiff and it is Halloween. My favorite Halloween candle - hands down. I think you should light one up, watch a scary movie, and relax. Let this moment wipe away all the craziness that's going on all around us. Enjoy your evening. 🎃


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Yankee Candle has a buy 1 get 1 free small tumbler candle sale right now. I just picked up Spiced Pumpkin and Autumn Wreath. Might be worth a look for the few fall scents they have available.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

ceo418 said:


> Yankee Candle has a buy 1 get 1 free small tumbler candle sale right now. I just picked up Spiced Pumpkin and Autumn Wreath. Might be worth a look for the few fall scents they have available.


Thanks for the heads up. You picked up 2 good ones.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I was able to go to a Bath and Body Works store today. They had some fall candles out, and there are some available on their website.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

While I'm thinking about fall candle scents, does anyone have an open Yankee Candle near them? I've been buying online, but here in NJ retail has been allowed to open and both the YC stores closest to me are still closed. I'm wondering if they'll just stay closed. I drove by one of them and there was still merchandise and Easter banners in the window. Kind of eerie, actually. I'm hoping to see their fall scents come out soon!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

People might think I'm crazy for collecting certain Halloween candles and not burning them. Well, I'm glad we never burned this one, as it might be the rarest Halloween candle of all now.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

BBW Halloween stuff is starting to appear... somewhere. LifeInsideThePage shared this yesterday and while I'm not in love with the prices ($39.99 and $29.99) I'm hopeful those stupid prices mean they'll actually be doing coupons again.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Eeeek! I've been away far too long! So glad to see new posts!

First - I'm in Halloween Mode today. It's overcast and stormy - has been for 2 days. I plan to pop in a vintage B&W horror film and plant my tush on the couch! 
Second: Candle rollcall: YC's Witches Brew in the scenterpiece, Kringle's Witches Cauldron and Fireside (smoky) wax melts.

Now, on to these posts...

@ScareyCarrie Your Dark Candle orders look fun. I have yet to order anything from them. I need to put them on the list this year, along with Lunar light.

@Famous Pumpkin Isn't it amazing what huffing a good candle will do for you, especially Witches Brew! I'm a longtime huffer myself. Hope you savored every precious moment of your alone time.

@ceo418 I picked up 2 more Oak & Amber Incense candles for YC.
My local YC store is still closed too. I keep putting sticky notes on the door begging them to reopen, telling them how much I miss them, and how desperately I'm in need of my in-store YC fix! Hell, I even called corporate to inquire about my location and offered to work if their continued closing was due to a lack of help. I constantly check their website to see if my store is open and noticed they had a new statement at the top of the page, 


> We are slowly starting to open stores on a door-by-door basis and look forward to welcoming you back to your local Yankee Candle® soon. This is the longest we’ve been apart, and we miss you! Safety is our main consideration when it comes to deciding which stores to open. It takes a lot of planning to reopen hundreds of stores and we are tackling this job in a cautious and mindful way. Please check our store locator frequently to see which stores are opening near you.


The Candle Enthusiast has some YC inside information on Halloween - he was supposed to upload a video last week and recently gave an update saying the video has been delayed. 

I broke down and went to BBW yesterday, I never buy from BBW, but I couldn't resist the temptation of those labels and caved. I picked up Pumpkin Pecan Waffles candle, Pumpkin, Apple candle, and a Pumpkin Cupcake hand soap. 

@Paul Melniczek A BLACK BAND HALLOWEEN!!! Please tell me what year was that pour and the scent notes. No judgment here! I have an entire shelf of unburned candles - you're in good company.

@Impy Saw a similar post on Instagram. I do love me some bats and skulls. I wonder how shiny it is and if it has glitter? Not a fan of either.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

BBW has Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow back! I burned through 3 of those last season so I can't wait to get more. I am eagerly awaiting YC reopening, Apple pumpkin has been my go to when ever I'm feeling spooky or down and I need to stock up.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Impy said:


> BBW Halloween stuff is starting to appear... somewhere. LifeInsideThePage shared this yesterday and while I'm not in love with the prices ($39.99 and $29.99) I'm hopeful those stupid prices mean they'll actually be doing coupons again.


I really like the black bat stand on the left.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We've had the Halloween Yankee Candle over 20 years at least. I wish I would have bought a lot of them... Never burned, still smells strong. I call it a Licorice scent, but others might describe it as Patchouli? Not even sure what that means, but to me it smells like Black Licorice! It's definitely worth some bucks. I don't think there are that many left on the entire planet, especially unburned.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Paul Melniczek said:


> We've had the Halloween Yankee Candle over 20 years at least. I wish I would have bought a lot of them... Never burned, still smells strong. I call it a Licorice scent, but others might describe it as Patchouli? Not even sure what that means, but to me it smells like Black Licorice! It's definitely worth some bucks. I don't think there are that many left on the entire planet, especially unburned.


I wonder if that is an early iteration of what has become "Witches Brew" because that is how I would describe its scent, as well.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

I’ll be checking Yankee and Bath and Body tomorrow-finally the mall will be open.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Wondering if "Halloween" ended up being YC's Happy Halloween - both licorice scented candles, wonder if they changed the scent profiles when they renamed it. Would like to see YC release Halloween or Happy Halloween again.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, not sure. I collect them every year. Not every single one, but I have a lot for sure. I've seen the Halloween black band candle sell for over $1,200 on Ebay already. People say that's crazy but when something's rare and has demand that's how it works.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

ceo418 said:


> While I'm thinking about fall candle scents, does anyone have an open Yankee Candle near them? I've been buying online, but here in NJ retail has been allowed to open and both the YC stores closest to me are still closed. I'm wondering if they'll just stay closed. I drove by one of them and there was still merchandise and Easter banners in the window. Kind of eerie, actually. I'm hoping to see their fall scents come out soon!


Was just at my local YC (Northern Virginia) and it's still closed. No signs of when it's gonna open again. I didn't look _too_ into the store but it still looked to have Spring-scented stuff out, so who knows!




HighPriestessIce said:


> BBW has Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow back! I burned through 3 of those last season so I can't wait to get more. I am eagerly awaiting YC reopening, Apple pumpkin has been my go to when ever I'm feeling spooky or down and I need to stock up.


I just ordered a few of their fall candles and soaps (which I prefer over YC)! Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow is _to die for_ 🥰 so I get it every time. Can't wait til they get their full spread! And I think they have a new scent too, Pumpkin Vanilla Creme -- or maybe it's not new, I don't remember seeing it last year. Either way, smells nice. Just glad the Fall preview page is up now because it was a pain to remember all the names to search for them!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Demented Diva said:


> View attachment 732098


So happy to see Black Bat in the Halloween lineup. That is my fave candle from wcw. I definitely want that one.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Mark your calendars for Halloween candle releases:

Witch City Wicks - Presale July 24th - 26th
Lunar Light - August 7th


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Ditsterz said:


> So happy to see Black Bat in the Halloween lineup. That is my fave candle from wcw. I definitely want that one.


What does Black Bat smell like ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Demented Diva said:


> Mark your calendars for Halloween candle releases:
> 
> Witch City Wicks - Presale July 24th - 26th
> Lunar Light - August 7th


Thanks for the heads up regarding WCW Halloween candle release. Glad you mentioned Lunar Light as well. Last week I received an e-mail from them about the August 7th release. I still have a few Halloween candles from WCW that I never burned. Guess I am a collector more than a "burner".  🎃


----------



## _The_Void__ (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey! Kringle Candle Has their Halloween Pre-Sale live. They usually sell out fast. I got 4 Witched Cauldron since its my favorite. In case anyone wanted to snag some! 









Halloween


[#banner_image] [/banner_image]




www.kringlecandle.com


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Just got Haunted House and Poison Apple from Kringle 🎃 👻


----------



## ndtechie05 (Aug 20, 2018)

Kringle Candle 2020 Preorder Info


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Tinaspaintedlady said:


> What does Black Bat smell like ?


Black bat is pomegranate cider and cinnamon


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Nox Eterna said:


> Just got Haunted House and Poison Apple from Kringle 🎃 👻


I bought Haunted House and Witches Cauldron.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I am hoping that Witch City Wicks has added a couple of new candles in their Halloween collection. It seems like the same ones come out year after year (same with Kringle).


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Picked up Witches Cauldron and Haunted House.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I am hoping that Witch City Wicks has added a couple of new candles in their Halloween collection. It seems like the same ones come out year after year (same with Kringle).


Some past Halloween candles are wolf moon, candy corn, black widow and salem. Salem became a part of the regular line. I believe wolf moon is also part of the regular line. They do seem to rotate between witchs broom, black bat & trick or treat. I believe im missing another past halloween candle.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Ditsterz said:


> Black bat is pomegranate cider and cinnamon


Thank you 🎃


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

_The_Void__ said:


> Hey! Kringle Candle Has their Halloween Pre-Sale live. They usually sell out fast. I got 4 Witched Cauldron since its my favorite. In case anyone wanted to snag some!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yipee !!!! Missed out last year, not this time !!! Pre order still up 🎃😀🎃😀


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Does Goose Creek offer special fall and Halloween scents? I just received my first order of wax melts from them and am loving them so far. They might be my preferred vendor soon!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

We ordered candy corn, witches cauldron, 2 of the graveyard night and haunted house. Never had these before, and can’t wait to smell them.


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks fir the heads up! I ordered It’s Alive, Day of the Dead and Fright Night.


----------



## Peg Boggs (Jul 16, 2020)

ceo418 said:


> Does Goose Creek offer special fall and Halloween scents? I just received my first order of wax melts from them and am loving them so far. They might be my preferred vendor soon!


Goose Creek Halloween is THE BEST!!!  I love Beautiful Creatures and Trick or Treat. I hope they come out with a collection again this year. I've found Goose Creek to be hit or miss in general, but their Halloween is heavenly. What'd ya get from GC this time??

I'm disappointed that WCW isn't selling Trick or Treat this year! However I'm digging deeper into the wax addiction by following independent wax melt vendors, like Sassy Girl Aroma, Vintage Chic Scents, and Rosegirls. Give me all the autumn and Halloween 🎃👻🍂 Anyone else??


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I just bought $50 worth of Yankee Candle tea lights in trick or treat scent


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

ceo418 said:


> Does Goose Creek offer special fall and Halloween scents? I just received my first order of wax melts from them and am loving them so far. They might be my preferred vendor soon!


Yes, they do. Not sure when they release them - I want to say it was the 1st of August.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Peg Boggs said:


> Goose Creek Halloween is THE BEST!!!  I love Beautiful Creatures and Trick or Treat. I hope they come out with a collection again this year. I've found Goose Creek to be hit or miss in general, but their Halloween is heavenly. What'd ya get from GC this time??
> 
> I'm disappointed that WCW isn't selling Trick or Treat this year! However I'm digging deeper into the wax addiction by following independent wax melt vendors, like Sassy Girl Aroma, Vintage Chic Scents, and Rosegirls. Give me all the autumn and Halloween 🎃👻🍂 Anyone else??


It was my first order! I got Banana pudding, Blueberry Cheesecake, and Marshmallows. I had the Banana pudding melt in yesterday. It reminded me of when I was younger and my mom would ask me to make pudding parfaits for dessert!


----------



## Peg Boggs (Jul 16, 2020)

ceo418 said:


> It was my first order! I got Banana pudding, Blueberry Cheesecake, and Marshmallows. I had the Banana pudding melt in yesterday. It reminded me of when I was younger and my mom would ask me to make pudding parfaits for dessert!


Nice! I got the Banana Pudding candle and it is great! So I have been stalking Goose Creek now for any sign of a Halloween update. I emailed them today to ask about it, but no response yet. I'll post if I get any info.


----------



## Peg Boggs (Jul 16, 2020)

Goose Creek rep said August or September for Halloween candles


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> I just bought $50 worth of Yankee Candle tea lights in trick or treat scent
> View attachment 732337


I bought 4 boxes. They will be used in my tealight holders that I use for Fall/Halloween.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Peg Boggs said:


> Goose Creek rep said August or September for Halloween candles


I have ordered GC Halloween candles in the past, but the only one with any sort of throw was the Candy Corn one. The labels are nice though.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Looks like YC is starting to load their new Bonfire Nights Collection on their website. I can add to cart but can't see the pics.

Stumbled across these reviews for the collection:


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

YC is having a 50% and 25% sale - worth checking out if you have fall favorites or want to blindly try their new fall collection. I ordered one of each new fall in the wax melt or melt cup.

Saw this on Instagram via The Candle Enthusiast - New Halloween collection?!?!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Found these on an Italian site. Witches Wishes described as "Pumpkin Frosting" no picture available.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Great find!

Neither scent notes sound appealing to me.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Demented Diva said:


> Great find!
> 
> Neither scent notes sound appealing to me.


Me either...thank goodness


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Nox Eterna said:


> Me either...thank goodness


What are the scent notes for both?


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> What are the scent notes for both?


They don't list the individual notes just general descriptions Spooky Night is white pumpkin and Witches Wishes is pumpkin frosting.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

By way of The Candle Enthusiast......


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

I just bought my first candles of the season! Village Candle's Pumpkin Scarecrow which I am _loving_. And I just snagged Acorn Lane and Pumpkin Vanilla Creme from B&BW.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I do love VC's Pumpkin Scarecrow, and I heard that BBW's Pumpkin Vanilla Creme is very good as well. Acorn Lane....not so much, according to reviewers. Who know's? You may love it.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

I am hoping Acorn Lane is good, but reviews seem to be mixed. I'm hoping to get the nutty scent some reviews have mentioned. I guess I'll know when it arrives.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Yes, you will decide for yourself. Please let us know how it is when you receive it. Thanks.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Does anyone here ever buy candles just for the label design? I can't burn candles in my apartment, but some of those designs are so cool! I could see myself buying a few of those just to put out as decorations each year.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

ceo418 said:


> Does anyone here ever buy candles just for the label design? I can't burn candles in my apartment, but some of those designs are so cool! I could see myself buying a few of those just to put out as decorations each year.


Yes, I do it all the time. I have so many "unburned" Halloween candles, i.e., Kringle, Witch City Wicks, Burke and Hare, etc. I buy them for the labels and use them as part of my Halloween decorating. I think it's a great idea!! You should do it.


----------



## PutnamHaunt (Jul 30, 2018)

I can’t wait to order some of my favorite candles, one being McCall’s Country Store - it’s the quintessential fall fragrance that’s warm, homey and reminds me of cool autumn days 

Vintage 22-COUNTRY STORE 22oz Or the rest of their Halloween offerings:






All


Default Description




mccallscandles.com


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

PutnamHaunt said:


> I can’t wait to order some of my favorite candles, one being McCall’s Country Store - it’s the quintessential fall fragrance that’s warm, homey and reminds me of cool autumn days
> 
> Vintage 22-COUNTRY STORE 22oz Or the rest of their Halloween offerings:
> 
> ...


Just checked them out and placed a order, had to get witches brew candle bars, sounds cool 🎃


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Received my Yankee Candle fall candles today. I have to say, I am in awe of how they pulled this collection together! I was only able to get my waxy little fingers on 5 of the new fall scents I wanted and four out of the five were winners! I didn't care for "A Night Under The Stars" on cold - not a huge fresh, clean, cologne fan.


----------



## ndtechie05 (Aug 20, 2018)

Yankee Candle Fall Preview


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Per the Yankee Candle website:

*Halloween 2020 coming 8/29*
Freshly-brewed fragrances from the Yankee Candle® cauldron and all-new Boney Bunch accessories.


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

Possibly some news for my fellow Kringle Candle/Country Candle fans - I saw this picture today in Kringle Candle's CEO Instagram page - This was not in with the Halloween pre-order scents that just came out a few weeks ago, & so far not on the website, I hope this means we will see more Halloween stuff soon!


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

@Nebulosus Yes! Black bands and making a come back through Kringle - the original Black Band creator! Did you see the illuminary candles? Looks like some exciting new things from Kringle this year!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm really enjoying the look of the Yankee Candle fall candle holders. I ordered one of the Maple Leaves votive holders, but I think it's really the Collecting Leaves items that are calling to me. I feel like they really got a sense of fall this year with all the vivid colors.


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

@Demented Diva No I haven't seen the illuminary ones, do you have a link?


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Nebulosus said:


> @Demented Diva No I haven't seen the illuminary ones, do you have a link?


Go back to page 6 in this post, there are a few new Kringle candles in the works - I only posted a pic of one of the luminaries (I think there were 3 and he recently posted 2 Christmas). The pics are no longer on Mr. Kringle's Instagram page.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Demented Diva said:


> Per the Yankee Candle website:
> 
> *Halloween 2020 coming 8/29*
> Freshly-brewed fragrances from the Yankee Candle® cauldron and all-new Boney Bunch accessories.


8/29 is later than I was expecting. For some reason I was thinking it would be at the beginning of August.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Found the luminary jars...


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## aaronmb (Sep 28, 2013)

I tried Spireside candles, getting Headless Horseman's Ride and Ghostly Castle. HHR is pumpkin/leaves. I dont care for Ghostly Castle. I think I wouldve preferred a Goose Creek/YC, as theyre bigger and cost the same. Been seeing a lot of halloween candle ads on Instagram, but wish I could smell them first.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Absinthe Minded Wicks

Coupon Code for 15% off: *PCM15* 
Good thru August 9th















Coupon Code for 15% off: PCM15


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Burke & Hare Co

Pre-order Halloween this weekend only 8/1 - 8/2


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Ordered "Samhain" from Absinthe Minded Wicks 
Sounds interesting 🎃


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

They seem a little pricey to me.....even with the discount code. Hope you like what you ordered.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I ordered Pumpkin Hollow from Absinthe Minded Wicks. If I'm going to collect a few candles for decoration, that label is a good place to start!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> They seem a little pricey to me.....even with the discount code. Hope you like what you ordered.


I'm sure I will, bonfire and forest floor sound very appealing to me. I have had more than enough pumpkin spice and baked goods


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Any recommendations for a Halloween scented pillar candle? Tall, thick pillar candles with Halloween scents. Patchouli scented works for me too. No jar.


----------



## ndtechie05 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

I preordered a couple Halloween candles from Kringle this year - first time ever - and now there’s no sign of Halloween at all on their site. Is that normal? When do they usually ship out?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Eric_Draven said:


> I preordered a couple Halloween candles from Kringle this year - first time ever - and now there’s no sign of Halloween at all on their site. Is that normal? When do they usually ship out?


Yes, that is nornal for Kringle. I also pre-ordered a couple this year. The same 2 I pre-ordered last year. They usually ship them mid to late August. I believe after that, they will have Halloween candles on their website. Don't quote me though.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Yes, that is nornal for Kringle. I also pre-ordered a couple this year. The same 2 I pre-ordered last year. They usually ship them mid to late August. I believe after that, they will have Halloween candles on their website. Don't quote me though.


Cool. I’m all about pumpkin so I’m really looking forward to checking out Graveyard Night.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Eric_Draven said:


> Cool. I’m all about pumpkin so I’m really looking forward to checking out Graveyard Night.


The label on Graveyard Nights is amazing. Please let me know how it is when you get it. What other scent did you order?


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> The label on Graveyard Nights is amazing. Please let me know how it is when you get it. What other scent did you order?


Will do. Ordered 2 Graveyard Nights - I’m ALL about pumpkin.


----------



## Peg Boggs (Jul 16, 2020)

Goose Creek finally has their Halloween candles on site!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Peg Boggs said:


> Goose Creek finally has their Halloween candles on site!


Just checked it out. They are all the same ones from last year. I was hoping for some new scents.


----------



## ndtechie05 (Aug 20, 2018)

http://Yankee Candle Halloween Preview + BONEY BUNCH REVEALED! | Halloween Candles


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

ndtechie05 said:


> http://Yankee Candle Halloween Preview + BONEY BUNCH REVEALED! | Halloween Candles


Watched this video earlier in the day.. Only a couple of new Halloween candles. I hope they smell better than last year's Dud's, Trick or Treat and Haunted Hayride. Disappointed in the Boney Bunch theme this year.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Eric_Draven said:


> Will do. Ordered 2 Graveyard Nights - I’m ALL about pumpkin.


I think you'll be happy. Graveyard nights & candy corn were my 2 faves of the candles I got last year from Kringle.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Any of these candle companies make fall/Halloween pillar candles (candles not in containers)?


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

View attachment 733927
I received Pumpkin Hollow from Absinthe Minded Wicks today. Looks great and smells great, too. I think the scent is similar to Moonbeams on Pumpkins from Yankee Candle. Very satisfied!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

ceo418 said:


> View attachment 733927
> I received Pumpkin Hollow from Absinthe Minded Wicks today. Looks great and smells great, too. I think the scent is similar to Moonbeams on Pumpkins from Yankee Candle. Very satisfied!
> View attachment 733932
> View attachment 733933


That's wonderful. The jar looks amazing. So glad that you are satisfied with your purchase.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Any of these candle companies make fall/Halloween pillar candles (candles not in containers)?


Not that I've seen. Here are a couple of resources.









Witch's Brew Candles


Get your "Witch" on with the Witch's Brew candles and honor your inner witch! Thank goodness times are changing and our sisters can declare their witchiness without deadly persecution. Even though they are packaged with a whimsical air the Wit




www.coventrycreations.com









__





Ritual Spell Candles


We have a large selection of handmade Spell Candles, herbally charged and blessed for your celebrations with information and sometimes a hidden stone!




www.13moons.com


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

I’m tempted to try Absinthe Minded Wicks’ Pumpkin Hollow but $23 plus shipping ain’t nothing to sneeze at. Worth it?


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Eric_Draven said:


> I’m tempted to try Absinthe Minded Wicks’ Pumpkin Hollow but $23 plus shipping ain’t nothing to sneeze at. Worth it?


I'm not going to burn it, just bought it for decoration. The scent is strong when I open the jar, so it might be worth it for you.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

*New Village Candle - *_*in Fantasy Collection*_






Wizard's Owl Candle | Stonewall Kitchen


Stonewall Kitchen.




www.stonewallkitchen.com









Mighty Dragon Candle | Stonewall Kitchen


Stonewall Kitchen.




www.stonewallkitchen.com






*Crossroad Candles (Halloween Labels) at KP Creek*






KP Creek Gifts - Welcome My Pretties Jar Candle, 26oz


The Welcome My Pretties features an art print label by Dianna Swartz and the aromatic scent of Pumpkin Spice, a blend of pumpkin, clove and cinnamon! Our 26 ounce jar candles are made with a very clean burning, blended paraffin wax which allows the maximum amount of fragrance. Hand poured in...




www.kpcreek.com









KP Creek Gifts - Sleepy Hollow Jar Candle, 26oz


Set a Halloween display in your home featuring our Sleepy Hollow Jar Candle and enjoy the scent of orange clove throughout your home. The orange clove is a blend of juicy orange and clove, a nice crisp fragrance perfect for fall. The richly scented 26 ounce jar candle has an estimated burn time...




www.kpcreek.com









KP Creek Gifts - Come Sit A Spell Jar Candle, 26oz


TheCome Sit a Spell Jar Candle features the artwork of Dianna Swartz on a 26 ounce jar. The candle features a black cat with a bowtie, sitting next to a pumpkin that says "come sit a spell." The jar isfilled withthe great fall scent of Pumpkin Spice. This highly scented candle has two lead-free...




www.kpcreek.com


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

So update on B&BW Acorn lane: It's not as bad as the reviews made it seem. I actually really like it. The cinnamon is the strongest note but I also smell dry oak leaves and the tiniest apple hint.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Demented Diva said:


> *New Village Candle - *_*in Fantasy Collection*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have always wanted to add the Sleepy Hollow candle to my collection. In fact, I was looking at KP Creek's website the other day, specifically the candles. This might be the year.......


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

Kringle Candle will be releasing their new Halloween Country Candles soon!!
Just got word on Instagram via Kringle's CEO's account (or someone with inside info who says they are the CEO!) -


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Nebulosus said:


> Kringle Candle will be releasing their new Halloween Country Candles soon!!
> Just got word on Instagram via Kringle's CEO's account (or someone with inside info who says they are the CEO!) -
> 
> View attachment 734735
> View attachment 734736


Thanks for sharing this information with us. They will probably release them the same weekend as Yankee's Halloween Preview, August 29th. What do you think? Competition.


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> They will probably release them the same weekend as Yankee's Halloween Preview, August 29th. What do you think? Competition.


I used to be a hardcore Yankee Candle fan til the company was sold and their quality went downhill - so my money will be going to Kringle, who are the true OG Yankee Candle anyway 🎃


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Nebulosus said:


> I used to be a hardcore Yankee Candle fan til the company was sold and their quality went downhill - so my money will be going to Kringle, who are the true OG Yankee Candle anyway 🎃


You're right. Since the original owner of Yankee passed on (Mike Kittridge Sr.), his son, Mike Kittridge Jr. runs Kringle. That's why the Country Candle line is reminiscent of Yankee's. I am looking forward to purchasing a few of the CC Halloween candles.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Not the fanciest, but 99 Cent Only had these and they smell really good. Picked up three of the 2-packs:


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

joossa said:


> Not the fanciest, but 99 Cent Only had these and they smell really good. Picked up three of the 2-packs:


I love the Glade pumpkin candles. Good choice - great price.


----------



## danimal3114u (Sep 5, 2009)

joossa said:


> Not the fanciest, but 99 Cent Only had these and they smell really good. Picked up three of the 2-packs:


I always get at least 6 Glades each year in addition to the fancy/unique ones I buy. Glade still has one of the best “straight pumpkin” scents out there, and price and throw are nearly unbeatable in my opinion. 2 packs for 99 cent is a great deal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Nebulosus said:


> I used to be a hardcore Yankee Candle fan til the company was sold and their quality went downhill - so my money will be going to Kringle, who are the true OG Yankee Candle anyway 🎃


I had no idea. I definitely noticed the similarities in packaging, but assumed they were a knock off of Yankee.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

joossa said:


> Not the fanciest, but 99 Cent Only had these and they smell really good. Picked up three of the 2-packs:


For less than a dollar is a score! I've stocked up on Glade's pumpkin scent for at least the last 3 or 4 years now. I keep the scent plugs going along with the fancy candles. Their packaging this year is awful, IMHO. I'd been searching the shelves for 2 weeks before I realized the crap packaging I was seeing was Glade and not a generic brand.

They have a new scent out, "Fall Night Long," that a friend says is amazing and suggests that I stock up on.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I received my village candle jars of ghost cemetery & pumpkin scarecrow in the mail. It was definitely the most well packaged candle delivery I have ever seen. I am happy they changed the tops from the silver. My tops are much more air tight & fit better. No wax melted and no oil leaked. Ghost cemetery is a repurchase. (I love it) Pumpkin scarecrow is a new purchase for me & i'll have to burn it to see if I like it.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Ditsterz said:


> I received my village candle jars of ghost cemetery & pumpkin scarecrow in the mail. It was definitely the most well packaged candle delivery I have ever seen. I am happy they changed the tops from the silver. My tops are much more air tight & fit better. No wax melted and no oil leaked. Ghost cemetery is a repurchase. (I love it) Pumpkin scarecrow is a new purchase for me & i'll have to burn it to see if I like it.


I purchased both of those scents in the petit jars last year, and, like you, I love ghost cemetary. I will most definitely be buying the large jar this year.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I know from reading this thread that Country Candle is run by the son of Yankee Candle, but what about Village Candle? I am seeing them mentioned too. Don’t they have similar jars to the other two companies? I see either Village or Country at HomeGoods all the time. I can’t remember which at the moment. I haven’t been to a HomeGoods or TJMaxx in six months.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> I know from reading this thread that Country Candle is run by the son of Yankee Candle, but what about Village Candle? I am seeing them mentioned too. Don’t they have similar jars to the other two companies? I see either Village or Country at HomeGoods all the time. I can’t remember which at the moment. I haven’t been to a HomeGoods or TJMaxx in six months.


I also see Village candles at Marshalls and my local grocery store. In fact, I was shopping yesterday at my Jewel/Osco and they had several in stock. I was able to smell them. I really like the Balsam Fir for the winter/holiday season. Village candles was founded by Paul Aldrich in 1993. He is the CEO/President of VC. Just recently Stonewall Kitchens, a specialty food company, purchased Village candles. So if you go to Stonewall Kitchens website you will see links to Village candles. From what I have read, VC was in no way associated with Yankee. Yes, similar jar styles indeed. If I am wrong with any of this information, please correct me. Thanks.


----------



## ndtechie05 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Limited availability in candles? That sucks. My store had no witches brew last year and now quantities are limited. 😩 And it is only available in the largest jar size. I was hoping for sampler votives or the small decorative jars. The pumpkin faced cauldron sounds awesome though.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

Definitely interested in getting Jack o' Lantern, Mystic Moon, and more Witches' Brew from Yankee this year. Seriously hoping that my candles don't come completely melted like they did last year though!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> Limited availability in candles? That sucks. My store had no witches brew last year and now quantities are limited. 😩 And it is only available in the largest jar size. I was hoping for sampler votives or the small decorative jars. The pumpkin faced cauldron sounds awesome though.


I was disappointed to hear that WB will only be available in the 22oz. large jar. I was hoping for tealights and votives. Last year it wasn't available on line until a week or so later.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

At my local Yankee Candle today, so some fall stuff is being put out!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

ceo418 said:


> At my local Yankee Candle today, so some fall stuff is being put out!
> View attachment 735287


From what I understand, the new "Bonfire Nights" collection will be available in stores on Saturday, the day of the Yankee Halloween Preview. Curious how these candles smell. 

P.S. Thanks for the pictures. Looks like some nice stuff for Fall.


----------



## ndtechie05 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

ndtechie05 said:


>


The cauldrons are awesome! I hope I can get a couple along with witches brew. Does anyone know if witches brew is the only Halloween scent this year with patchouli as a base?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> The cauldrons are awesome! I hope I can get a couple along with witches brew. Does anyone know if witches brew is the only Halloween scent this year with patchouli as a base?


From the sounds of the scent notes in the 2 new Yankee Halloween candles, Mystic Moon and Pumpkin Patch, Witches Brew will be the one and only Halloween candle with patchoulli. I plan on getting one or 2 this Saturday.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

@js1620 posted a better coupon code for large jars below - doesn't work on the smaller candles - try this code 1FREE820


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

js1620 said:


> BTW, for those buying candles: code DM20082 gives you Buy 2 Get 2 Large Jar or Tumbler.


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

Does anyone know if the cauldrons sold out fast or never were loaded to the site?


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

Lorrie said:


> Does anyone know if the cauldrons sold out fast or never were loaded to the site?


They appeared on the site as sold out. There is definitely a glitch there.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

They were listed as 'sold out' before any of the Halloween went live.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I can get the candles in my cart and credit card entered, but it won’t complete the transaction. Bummer.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> I can get the candles in my cart and credit card entered, but it won’t complete the transaction. Bummer.


Maybe try using a different browser or using the incognito browser? Sometimes that works for me when I can't get past the payment option.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Ok, I tried again and it finally went through. I got 4 witches brew. The DM20082 code worked. Yay! I’m guessing the cauldrons are only available in stores.

Out of curiosity, I went back and tried to use the code again and it didn’t work this time. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

js1620 said:


> They appeared on the site as sold out. There is definitely a glitch there.


The Yankee Candle employee told me that there must be a glitch somewhere. It should say "sold out" right from the start of the event. She believes they are not ready yet.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

The Halloween Large Jar candles were $15 in store. Picked up a Witches Brew and the new Mystic Moon.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> The Halloween Large Jar candles were $15 in store. Picked up a Witches Brew and the new Mystic Moon.
> View attachment 735783


What are your thoughts on Mystic Moon? A lot of people seem to be really liking it!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

js1620 said:


> What are your thoughts on Mystic Moon? A lot of people seem to be really liking it!


I thought it would be cologne type scent, but it is not. I like it. I smell vanilla, berry, a slight note of patchouli, and a couple other fragrance notes that I cannot put my finger on. I really like it. I passed on the Trick or Treat pumpkin candle. To me, it smelled like any other pumpkin candle. But, Mystic Moon is different. Glad I bought one. Anxious to start burning it.


----------



## SeventyOne (Sep 10, 2012)

Stopped in my local Yankee today (Kissimmee, FL). Halloween displays up but no pumpkin candles! Only have an apple-pumpkin in a decorative tumbler, nothing in a regular jar. A table up front set up with some sort of orange-scented candles, obvious stand-in for what was supposed to be Jack o Lantern or pumpkin. Anyone else run across this?


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

SeventyOne said:


> Stopped in my local Yankee today (Kissimmee, FL). Halloween displays up but no pumpkin candles! Only have an apple-pumpkin in a decorative tumbler, nothing in a regular jar. A table up front set up with some sort of orange-scented candles, obvious stand-in for what was supposed to be Jack o Lantern or pumpkin. Anyone else run across this?


Is it possible they all sold out yesterday? I know many people were saying their stores got wiped really fast and that the candles were in high demand this year.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

SeventyOne said:


> Stopped in my local Yankee today (Kissimmee, FL). Halloween displays up but no pumpkin candles! Only have an apple-pumpkin in a decorative tumbler, nothing in a regular jar. A table up front set up with some sort of orange-scented candles, obvious stand-in for what was supposed to be Jack o Lantern or pumpkin. Anyone else run across this?


I was at my store, first in line, and they had several of the new Halloween candles, Jack-O-Lantern and Mystic Moon, as well as Witches Brew. Sorry you couldn't find what you wanted.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Did the stores have the cauldron candles? I am about to go check again on their website, but the cauldrons were not available Saturday online.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> Did the stores have the cauldron candles? I am about to go check again on their website, but the cauldrons were not available Saturday online.


None of the stores had them, nor were they ever available on-line. Apparently the manufacturer, for whatever reason - probably Covid related) did not make them. I think Yankee should have said that they were not available rather than say "Sold Out" on line. They should have removed them from the website too. Everyone, including myself, was interested in purchasing them. Not sure if they will appear this year, if not, hopefully next year.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Very happy with the Maple Leaf jar holder and lampshade. There's a battery powered candle in the holder and the shade is for decoration (as I can't burn actual candles in my apartment).


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

What are the best 'warm and woodsy' candles? Things like oak, teakwood, bamboo, sage, amber, autumn leaves, tobacco, mahogany, cypress, and so on.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

ceo418 said:


> Very happy with the Maple Leaf jar holder and lampshade. There's a battery powered candle in the holder and the shade is for decoration (as I can't burn actual candles in my apartment).
> View attachment 735941


Beautiful display. I love the maple leafs for Fall. You did good. Is that pumpkin jar part of the Boney Bunch?


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Beautiful display. I love the maple leafs for Fall. You did good. Is that pumpkin jar part of the Boney Bunch?


Yes, I think it was the candy dish from a couple of years ago.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

Has anyone’s Kringle Halloween preorders shipped yet?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Eric_Draven said:


> Has anyone’s Kringle Halloween preorders shipped yet?


No, I haven't received confirmation from Kringle that they have, which, I am kind of glad about as the weather has been too hot for candles to be shipped. Maybe that's why we haven't heard about them being shipped yet.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> No, I haven't received confirmation from Kringle that they have, which, I am kind of glad about as the weather has been too hot for candles to be shipped. Maybe that's why we haven't heard about them being shipped yet.


That’s exactly what I was thinking about. I also have a Yankee order that hasn’t shipped yet. I definitely don’t want candle soup.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

New Kringle Halloween candles are up! Code 20PARTY gives you 20% off your purchase.

I think I may actually have enough Halloween candles to last 3 full years 😅 I'm debating passing on these.


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

I do wish my Kringle and Witch city Wicks ones would ship. I understand with Covid But fall weather is coming in in 2 days here. I want to burn them.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

js1620 said:


> New Kringle Halloween candles are up! Code 20PARTY gives you 20% off your purchase.
> 
> I think I may actually have enough Halloween candles to last 3 full years 😅 I'm debating passing on these.


Thanks for the info, including the code.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

Since there was a code involved I had no other choice but to order more Halloween candles.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Village candle had wonderful Halloween candles last year. Ghost Cemetery and Haunted Mansion were two that I really enjoyed. Does anyone know what happened to Village Candle? They don’t seem to be the same company this year or something. Any ideas?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Reaper20?? said:


> Village candle had wonderful Halloween candles last year. Ghost Cemetery and Haunted Mansion were two that I really enjoyed. Does anyone know what happened to Village Candle? They don’t seem to be the same company this year or something. Any ideas?


Yes, Village candle can now be found on Stonewall Kitchens website. Stonewall bought Village. I believe they still have those Halloween candles from last year. I love Haunted Mansion and Ghost Cemetary too.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Eric_Draven said:


> Since there was a code involved I had no other choice but to order more Halloween candles.


Of course you did.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Yes, Village candle can now be found on Stonewall Kitchens website. Stonewall bought Village. I believe they still have those Halloween candles from last year. I love Haunted Mansion and Ghost Cemetary too.


Thank you for the information. I will check it out.


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

js1620 said:


> New Kringle Halloween candles are up! Code 20PARTY gives you 20% off your purchase.


Thanks!! I've been eager for this release! The discount code made me feel a little less guilty for buying some, haha 
 ⛈ 🎃


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

Yeah! Y Witch City Wicks pre order shipped!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Lorrie said:


> Yeah! Y Witch City Wicks pre order shipped!


I didn't order from WCW pre-order, but it looks like the restock is this Friday. I plan on ordering a couple.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Looks like the Cauldron Spell candle from Kringle is sold out. Glad I bought 2 - one to burn and one to save.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

My Yankee order finally arrived today, in the middle of a fluke blizzard, with loose lids and melted wax all over the box. Awesome.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Eric_Draven said:


> My Yankee order finally arrived today, in the middle of a fluke blizzard, with loose lids and melted wax all over the box. Awesome.


I'm sorry to hear that. Sounds like a big mess.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

Eric_Draven said:


> My Yankee order finally arrived today, in the middle of a fluke blizzard, with loose lids and melted wax all over the box. Awesome.


That sucks. Mine came melted last year, and I had to fight customer service tooth and nail to get a refund. I ended up putting the candles outside on a warm day and letting them melt to the point where I could find the wick. They ended up being alright.

Unfortunately my box of Yankee Halloween candles has been lost in transit according to FedEx. I hope it's just a mistake and that it shows up soon, if not I'll be asking again for a refund.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

Mine went to the wrong house too, but thankfully spotted it on a neighbor’s porch after I checked the tracking. I don’t think I’ll order from them again.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

This might seem like a weird question...but has anyone seen unscented wax melts? I have some warmers that light up but I don't always want a scent.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

ceo418 said:


> This might seem like a weird question...but has anyone seen unscented wax melts? I have some warmers that light up but I don't always want a scent.
> [/QUOT


I have not seen unscented wax melts. Just unscented tealights/votives. If I come across any, I will let you know.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Has anyone purchased and received any of the new Kringle Black Band Halloween candles? If so, what do you think of them?


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Has anyone purchased and received any of the new Kringle Black Band Halloween candles? If so, what do you think of them?


I didn't order any but I did watch a YouTuber named Brett do a first impressions on his! Unfortunately he wasn't too impressed 😕

Here's the video!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

js1620 said:


> I didn't order any but I did watch a YouTuber named Brett do a first impressions on his! Unfortunately he wasn't too impressed 😕
> 
> Here's the video!


Yeah, I saw his video yesterday or Thursday. He was not impressed. I did order 2 of the Cauldron Spell ones. I haven't received them yet. I hope they have some sort of scent to them. I was going to keep one for display purposes and burn one. I'll let you know what I think when I get them.


----------



## bat-cat-owl (Jul 21, 2013)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Has anyone purchased and received any of the new Kringle Black Band Halloween candles? If so, what do you think of them?


I did, and mine had a decent amount of fragrance on cold. I quite enjoyed them. Spooky Treats smells just like a blueberry muffin, and Jack O Lantern smelled fantastic, best of the bunch to my nose, like red hots candies with cedarwood, which amazingly really go great together. Cauldron Spell is really different, and I'm not sure if I like it or not; it has a tar or oil smell as one of the top notes, which is a little offputting, but it may grow on me. Unfortunately for me, two of my Cauldron Spells (one to burn, one to keep) and Spooky Treats broke in transit. 
Feeling Wicked is just like Brett described, and I do enjoy it. I also got all three-wick candles, my favorite being the Graveyard one, which has a pleasantly prominent sandalwood note, and nothing like suntan lotion, at least in my opinion.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

bat-cat-owl said:


> I did, and mine had a decent amount of fragrance on cold. I quite enjoyed them. Spooky Treats smells just like a blueberry muffin, and Jack O Lantern smelled fantastic, best of the bunch to my nose, like red hots candies with cedarwood, which amazingly really go great together. Cauldron Spell is really different, and I'm not sure if I like it or not; it has a tar or oil smell as one of the top notes, which is a little offputting, but it may grow on me. Unfortunately for me, two of my Cauldron Spells (one to burn, one to keep) and Spooky Treats broke in transit.
> Feeling Wicked is just like Brett described, and I do enjoy it. I also got all three-wick candles, my favorite being the Graveyard one, which has a pleasantly prominent sandalwood note, and nothing like suntan lotion, at least in my opinion.


I am sorry that you suffered a couple "candle casualties". That is so frustrating. I hope they are going to compensate you for them. I am glad that you like the candles, although, a tar or oil note in Cauldron Spell kind of worries me. I hope mine arrive unbroken. Time will tell. Thanks for the scent descriptions on the ones you received.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello All, Today I received the 2 Witches Cauldron candles I ordered from Kringle. They arrived undamaged, although the lids are not tight on the jar, very loose. I have to say, when I first smelled this candle I immediately thought of Paine's Balsam Fir incense. That is what it smells like to me. Now incense is one of the scent notes of this candle, so perhaps that is what stands out to me. Not horrible, as I do love Paine's incense, but certainly not what I was expecting. I will let them sit for a week or two and see if the scent changes. I am keeping one as decor and one I will burn. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

Did anyone get their Kringle Halloween preorders from July yet? I am really itching to burn them.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Lorrie said:


> Did anyone get their Kringle Halloween preorders from July yet? I am really itching to burn them.


I haven’t received mine yet either. I hope they ship soon.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

Lorrie said:


> Did anyone get their Kringle Halloween preorders from July yet? I am really itching to burn them.


Mine haven’t shipped yet. Which is odd because A) They’re up for purchase on the site now and B) I received an order today that I just placed a week ago.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I found some Halloween themed candles by colonial candle at Kroger. Bone dust reminded me of a clean/laundry scent. Dark potions seemed to be a coffee scent. Wicked magic was harder to pinpoint. Zombie brew was sweet like vanilla. None gave Halloween vibes.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Ditsterz said:


> I found some Halloween themed candles by colonial candle at Kroger. Bone dust reminded me of a clean/laundry scent. Dark potions seemed to be a coffee scent. Wicked magic was harder to pinpoint. Zombie brew was sweet like vanilla. None gave Halloween vibes.


You're right, those scent notes do not sound like Halloween. Cute jars and labels though. Did you buy any?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Lorrie said:


> Did anyone get their Kringle Halloween preorders from July yet? I am really itching to burn them.


I have not received my pre-order yet. I did receive the Black Band candles yesterday.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Nope. I'm not buying any of them.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I had no issue with my four YC witches brew jar candles arriving safely, but has anyone burned one yet? I have been burning one every day since receiving it. The thing smokes like crazy! It is so bad that I really need to take it outside to blow it out because the smoke coming off it is intense. It smells the whole house up and not in a good way. I’m afraid it is actually going to turn my ceiling black from soot. If the other three do this, then I am done with YC jars until they change their wicks.


----------



## bat-cat-owl (Jul 21, 2013)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Hello All, Today I received the 2 Witches Cauldron candles I ordered from Kringle. They arrived undamaged, although the lids are not tight on the jar, very loose. I have to say, when I first smelled this candle I immediately thought of Paine's Balsam Fir incense. That is what it smells like to me. Now incense is one of the scent notes of this candle, so perhaps that is what stands out to me. Not horrible, as I do love Paine's incense, but certainly not what I was expecting. I will let them sit for a week or two and see if the scent changes. I am keeping one as decor and one I will burn. I'll keep you posted.
> View attachment 737355


I finally figured out what the oily smell was... it is black peppercorn, and it is really strong in my candles on cold; so are the red berry scent notes. It is such a strange candle. I hope maybe after they sit longer or after I figure out how to burn them, the balsam/tree and incense notes will come out for me.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

*Jack Skellington: Pumpkin King – Scentsy Warmer*
$65.00











*Nightmare Before Christmas: Halloween Town Scentsy Bar*
$6.50
Everybody scream for a sinister potion of cranberry, apple and spiced cedarwood, concocted in the dead of night.










*Jack Skellington: Pumpkin King Mini Warmer*
$30.00


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

I emailed Kringle a couple of days ago about when they are shipping the Halloween preorders. I have not heard back yet. If their shipping takes a week, it could be into October. I am not thrilled with that.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

Lorrie said:


> I am not thrilled with that.


Agreed.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Lorrie said:


> I emailed Kringle a couple of days ago about when they are shipping the Halloween preorders. I have not heard back yet. If their shipping takes a week, it could be into October. I am not thrilled with that.


Yesterday I received an e-mail along with tracking information from Kringle about my pre-order. It should be here is a couple of days. Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## HauntedCarnival (Sep 23, 2020)

Demented Diva said:


> *Jack Skellington: Pumpkin King – Scentsy Warmer*
> $65.00
> 
> 
> ...


I've been looking for a Halloween themed wax warmer for a couple months. They also have one that I really like (it looks like a haunted house) but you can only find it on Ebay, and they want so much money for them. Same with Yankee Candle, there's a ton on there but people want like $100+ for them. Still looking.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I received my Kringle pre-order today - Haunted House and Witches Cauldron. I am happy to report that they did a fantastic job with packing them to avoid breakage. Last year was a disaster as my Haunted House arrived broken. I love both of them. So, for those of you still waiting for your order, there is hope.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I wanted to share my wax warmer finds. The plug in wax warmers are from kroger. The skull was from wal mart. And the haunted house with witch was from HEB. They are so cute. But too bright for me. Do y'all know if there is a 25w g bulb that is yellow or not clear. Both warmers light up super bright. It bothers my eyes. I got a migraine the morning after using it. I'm not sure if it was bc of the bright light or the scented wax.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I was looking at the Goose Creek sale going on right now and decided to buy the Trick or Treat jar candle and and Ivory Pumpkins wax melt. I went to the Yankee Candle sale and did see some Halloween/Boney Bunch in store, but nothing I was really interested in buying. I did pick up some Apple Spice wax tarts, though, because this sale seems to be the only time I can really find them (unless I go looking for them on eBay). Looking forward to getting the items from Goose Creek, smelling them, and then putting them away until August/September 2021!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I saw some Boney pieces on Yankee's website, but, like you, nothing that thrilled me. I don't do the wax melt thing and prefer to burn candles. Yankee has the large jar candles on sale for $20.00, which isn't really a great sale. I saw Goose Creek's sale and I think you picked up a couple of good scents. Now, the question is.....Will you be able to wait until next Fall to use them?


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I saw some Boney pieces on Yankee's website, but, like you, nothing that thrilled me. I don't do the wax melt thing and prefer to burn candles. Yankee has the large jar candles on sale for $20.00, which isn't really a great sale. I saw Goose Creek's sale and I think you picked up a couple of good scents. Now, the question is.....Will you be able to wait until next Fall to use them?


That's a good question. I can't burn candles in my apartment, but I do use wax melts and have warmers that can melt a jar candle. I could probably just keep them on my shelf of scents that I use all year if I really don't want to wait that long! We'll see when they arrive.


----------

